# Jethro - 14 weeks



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Getting big  

DSC_2359 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_2368 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_2381 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_2363 by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a beautiful face


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh my!!! He is gorgeous! Those eyes!


----------



## tripleoption (Feb 15, 2016)

He's just a tad younger than my guy. Great looking dog!


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Beautiful. Looks like a Sable.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

boy is he gorgeous, keep posting, I would love to see how he matures


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

wow he is super cute! Looks like a black and tan show line from the front but a cool looking sable from the side.


----------



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

those ears!


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh my.. such a fluffy puppy!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

some more pics of Jethro... 

Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_2741 by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

He looks like he's gonna be YUGE! Is he hybrid? He has strange markings for a GSD.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

He is going to really be something else. I would also love to see how this boy matures! keep the pictures coming! 

And his name suits him so well!


----------



## FromPuptoDog (Apr 1, 2016)

Beautiful Puppy!


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous! :wub: What is that color called?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh goodness he is gorgeous!!! His I love that his undercoat is more red and with his mask and chest being so black I bet that he will mature with darker gaurd hairs, add in the long coat and he is simply stunning! Definitely keep the photos coming







I can hardly wait to see how he matures, he already looks like a little man with his masculine face


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

gregalabama said:


> He looks like he's gonna be YUGE! Is he hybrid? He has strange markings for a GSD.


Nope. He is purebred.. his coloring is sable.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mudypoz said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! :wub: What is that color called?


sable


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Lobo dog said:


> Oh goodness he is gorgeous!!! His I love that his undercoat is more red and with his mask and chest being so black I bet that he will mature with darker gaurd hairs, add in the long coat and he is simply stunning! Definitely keep the photos coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is going to be very dark. This is his dad (black silver sable) and Jethro when he was born. Almost black! 

11709846_426093450909463_2239839706444205269_o by bella_67, on Flickr

12722056_490203521165122_1474256126_n by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

His father is gorgeous just love that puppy picture! Jethro is getting huge he looks very calm he definitely will be dark seeing his newborn photo and you can see how dark his chest is now.


----------

